# Best iPhone Remote App For Tivo Premiere?



## cponsar (Jan 30, 2005)

I've got i.TV, but the remote function is buried in the back of a lot of crap i don't need---and I can't find a keyboard.

What is everyone else using?


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

That's what I use. I wish TiVo would allow the iPad app to work on the iPhone and iPod touch.

Joe


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

DVR Remote and i.tv both are pretty decent.


----------



## Lars_J (Feb 1, 2005)

cponsar said:


> I've got i.TV, but the remote function is buried in the back of a lot of crap i don't need---and I can't find a keyboard.
> 
> What is everyone else using?


Did you know that i.TV lets you set up the Remote function as its start page/tab? That way it won't be buried and hard to find.

Like many iPhone apps, i.TV allows you to configure frequently access functions. So do it like this:
1. In the i.TV app, click on the "... More" button in the lower right corner
2. Click the "edit" button in the top right corner
3. Here you can configure what functions you want quick access to: *Drag the "remotes" icon down to the 1st slot in the bottom tool bar.* 
4. Click the "done" button in the top right corner.

Voila! Now you can tap on the "Remotes" function and you'll have quick access to the TiVo remote. i.TV will also remember where you were, so the next time you go into the app it will start with the TiVo remote.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried both buddy.tv and I.tv and didn't like either of them. Not that either was terrible, I just didn't find using the iPhone as a remote worked for me.

I do wish the iPad app worked on the s3 models - but it doesn't. I absolutely love it for my premier and use it exclusively.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Cool, thanks for that info.



Lars_J said:


> Did you know that i.TV lets you set up the Remote function as its start page/tab? That way it won't be buried and hard to find.
> 
> Like many iPhone apps, i.TV allows you to configure frequently access functions. So do it like this:
> 1. In the i.TV app, click on the "... More" button in the lower right corner
> ...


----------



## ThomasAlexHD (Jan 31, 2011)

Lars_J said:


> Did you know that i.TV lets you set up the Remote function as its start page/tab? That way it won't be buried and hard to find.


Thanks for your post, works great. I played with this the other night and it seems like the Tivo box responds to the wireless commands via the iPod Touch much faster than it does to the standard IR remote.


----------



## djacobson (Feb 22, 2007)

Sure wish my receiver could be connected to my LAN so these nifty mobile remote apps could be modified to adjust my volume.  Anyone know of any models that do that?


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Have used iTV for some time. Just downloaded the "Peanut" app. Actually looks like a TiVo remote and turns into a keypad when turned to the side.


----------



## MMaleto (Feb 12, 2011)

tre74 said:


> Have used iTV for some time. Just downloaded the "Peanut" app. Actually looks like a TiVo remote and turns into a keypad when turned to the side.


Thanks! Peanut looks and works pretty good; except I cannot get the volume to work - but very nice find.


----------



## mike1273 (Feb 29, 2004)

HippoRemote works great for me.


----------



## pmuoio (May 3, 2011)

Very disappointed that i.Tv remoted the "remote" functionality from their new app. The new app is fantastic, but I might be forced to uninstall because I really liked the app for the remote control aspect best.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmm ... I upgraded but hadn't used it yet. Didn't realize they dropped the remote. :down:

No need to keep it around anymore ... I didn't really use it for anything else.


----------



## MrSkippy53 (Jan 27, 2011)

The Peanut app works great for the TiVo Virtual remote. Actually like it better than I.tv. Also rotate for a fully keyboard. App is the remote only. Free version works fine. Paid version ha a few additional features


----------



## Kelly W (May 4, 2002)

I use DVR Remote and I think it works pretty well. I use it when I need to do a lot of typing because the keyboard works directly with the TiVo Premiere. The typing function USED to be pretty terrible, but after a recent update earlier this year, it works very well.

I don't think any iPhone TiVo app will be able to adjust the volume. The app would have to interface with your TV or Receiver. The TiVo itself does not affect the volume.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

Kelly W said:


> I don't think any iPhone TiVo app will be able to adjust the volume. The app would have to interface with your TV or Receiver. The TiVo itself does not affect the volume.


You need an IR transmitter to control the volume on most TVs and receivers. Your iOS device doesn't have a built in IR transmitter, so you would need a dongle or some other cludge to make the iPhone work with most TVs.

That said, the newest generations of high end, network enabled AV receivers *do* work with iPhone apps without the need for an IR dongle. Higher end Onkyo and Denon receivers can work with iOS devices, and I think some of the Yamahas and Pioneers will work this way too.


----------



## greenpad (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the Peanut app!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

mike1273 said:


> HippoRemote works great for me.


This one?

Looks good and all, but I see no mention that it supports TiVo in any way.


----------

